# Trucks for Troops 8/7-Vertigo



## Verti goat

TRUCKS FOR TROOPS RACE RESCHEDULED TO NOVEMBER 6TH!!! :mpd:

Due to the format change this race is being rescheduled to November 6th with some changes.

*1.* It will be like one of Vertigo's regular (non Harc or Swagger) Saturday race races except bigger and with more prizes.

*2.* It will be a single entry type race. NO ENDURO. So it will be just like a regular saturday race with Qualifiers and a Main $20 first class $10 2nd & 3rd classes, with 70% of proceeds going to the Trucks for Troops Benefit. All the usual classes such CORR, Buggy & Truggy will be run.

*3.* DOZENS OF PRIZES. This race was well sponsored with tones of prizes to be raffled off so all those prizes are still waiting for you! One ticket per class signed up, so run them all guys and increase your chances!

*4.* BONUS 5 MIN. ENDURO TROPHY RACE AT END. 1st, 2nd & 3rd place trophies to the car that makes the most laps in 5 minutes with NO MARSHALS!!!! Sort of a a last man standing type of race where you must "Endure" the entire race with out the assistance of a marshal. This is an optional bonus race for $5 each car where 100% of the funds will go to the benefit and 1st, 2nd & 3rd are walking away with very large trophies!

Its a shame we couldn't do the 5hr enduro, but this rescheduled race aims to have all the flair, prizes, trophies and even more participation as it will be open to any and all the usual classes we would normally race all at the same price Vertigo does its club races!

And yes, for those that said they were coming by to watch and donate, at this race additional donations for the benefit will be accepted to bolster the pot and get more slashes to some lucky platoons serving overseas. Thank you to those who have donated so far, even before the race has started we have received several hundred dollars in donations from individuals pledging their support!:bounce: 
A benefit race to send r/c cars and trucks overseas to a few lucky platoons.


----------



## jasonwipf

This is going to be a blast! 

"Mugen Mafia" is working on our team atm. I'll pm you soon with our team.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Glad this idea finally came to fruition. I will see what I can do possibly to participate.


----------



## Gary

I know a few people here on 2Cool, I can help get the word out and who to contact.


----------



## jasonwipf

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Glad this idea finally came to fruition. I will see what I can do possibly to participate.


You HAVE to make this race Courtney! Courtney is uber smooth with his new Mugen MBX6*E*. Kicked my arse in the quals, no one could catch him!

Oh and speaking of which; Jordan Rollins (Larry's boy) smoked us all in the E Buggy main last night. That kids going to be good team member too.


----------



## motocrazy

VERY cool. Being A disabled Vet that spent some time over there, i can promise this is a great thing you are doing for those guys. There is an organization called wounded warriors program that has a few guys that work for them in the area who might be interested in helping out( just assuming) but if interested I could get you their contact info. I'm a HUGE motor speed guy, and up until last year raced motocross. Now my back is too far gone so i have found my way into this insane world of yours... I plan on starting to come out for some races etc...as i am very competitive....just not too good at the moment lol. well guys once again thanks from all the guys you are about to make smile, and just a little FYI if any of you guys need parts/work on dirt bikes...I own ScrubMX(clothing line) but through EBR performance i am able to get some pretty deep discounts for anything and most everything you can think of..So let me know
See you guys at the track...once I'm a bit better


----------



## itsnathan

im in, but im not running my car, if anyone wants me to be on there team let me know!


----------



## fast1970

:flag: Monkey is trying to figure out a way to commit...This is definatly somthing I want in on, Being a Vet of War myself, I sure would have loved some RC down time when Deployed!


----------



## jasonwipf

Motocrazy,

Welcome to RC and yes PM me or Vertigoat the contact info for those people. The more donations and racers that participate the more cars we can send out to our troops.


----------



## jasonwipf

itsnathan said:


> im in, but im not running my car, if anyone wants me to be on there team let me know!


You should hook up with Earl or another Losi person so you guys share spares, know better how to fix in a hurry and handling characteristics. Makes it a bit easier. Hope to see ya there man!


----------



## Verti goat

Do I hear a Losi storm a brewing?


----------



## jasonwipf

Derick I dropped off 2 teams at the track today. Plz update when ya get a chance.


----------



## killerkustoms

itsnathan said:


> im in, but im not running my car, if anyone wants me to be on there team let me know!


If my memory serves me right, Nathan you signed up for the River Enduro and I think either you or your whole team didn't show. I say show us your committed by putting up the Kyosha and all them parts for the race and if the car survives I'm sure it will be easy to sell.


----------



## Big Phil

Verti goat said:


> Do I hear a Losi storm a brewing?


Yea there's going to be plastic everywhere so take cover.lol


----------



## jasonwipf

killerkustoms said:


> If my memory serves me right, Nathan you signed up for the River Enduro and I think either you or your whole team didn't show. I say show us your committed by putting up the Kyosha and all them parts for the race and if the car survives I'm sure it will be easy to sell.


LOL good one.

But you know what guys. Enduros are not hard on cars. When we go to practice 1.5-3 hrs on any given "practice" day its not a big deal right? This Enduro is equal to about 2-3 practice sessions. Not exactly a car killer. And since its a long race we tend to drive the cars pretty careful as to preserve its integrity for the entire race. After I rebuilt my "new never raced" MBX5 after the last enduro, I could hardly see any wear on gears and shocks. Just typical skuffs under the chassis and arms.


----------



## Big Phil

jasonwipf said:


> LOL good one.
> 
> But you know what guys. Enduros are not hard on cars. When we go to practice 1.5-3 hrs on any given "practice" day its not a big deal right? This Enduro is equal to about 2-3 practice sessions. Not exactly a car killer. And since its a long race we tend to drive the cars pretty careful as to preserve its integrity for the entire race. After I rebuilt my "new never raced" MBX5 after the last enduro, I could hardly see any wear on gears and shocks. Just typical skuffs under the chassis and arms.


Well jason your car is a mugen.. Some guys run (insert brand here) I can see why they are worried about wear and tare. lol


----------



## jasonwipf

LOL Good one phil.


----------



## killerkustoms

Jason just wondering if this time your team is gonna run Nitro or stick with going Green


----------



## jep527

Rubine you getting a team together.


----------



## killerkustoms

After winning the last enduro, my contract wont allow me to participate in events like these.......lol just kidding....it did souund good! I have to see if I can, August is a hetic Month with many family activities, but I'm gonna try.


----------



## motocrazy

jasonwipf said:


> Motocrazy,
> 
> Welcome to RC and yes PM me or Vertigoat the contact info for those people. The more donations and racers that participate the more cars we can send out to our troops.


PM Sent


----------



## Verti goat

See page 1 for two new teams!! Keep em' coming!!


----------



## sunkenmetal

Man i really want to participate in this race.... but im going to be out of town hwell:


----------



## itsnathan

jasonwipf said:


> You should hook up with Earl or another Losi person so you guys share spares, know better how to fix in a hurry and handling characteristics. Makes it a bit easier. Hope to see ya there man!


 haha ya imma have to talk to him! ill find more losi boys, LOSI ALL THE WAY! haha


----------



## itsnathan

killerkustoms said:


> If my memory serves me right, Nathan you signed up for the River Enduro and I think either you or your whole team didn't show. I say show us your committed by putting up the Kyosha and all them parts for the race and if the car survives I'm sure it will be easy to sell.


 ya we did sign up for it but we didnt want to use our cars for it because we had a more important race to attend to, and btw rubine just for that i will by myself a wal-mart car for the enduro and still beat you! =) fyi if my car can survive years of my driving then it can survive the enduro easily.


----------



## jasonwipf

Yep you have to admit. That poor Kyosho did last Nathan a long time! Its good quality. But ya Nathan we need Losi representin too. 

Rubin-Not sure. most of our teammates runs electric, but gas will have quicker pitting for sure but 5hrs of possible flameouts or the usual stuff might make us do Electric to evade murphy's law. We'll see. Either way it'll be a blast. We are looking forward to you defending your X-ray won crown Ruben. Get ya team READY!


----------



## fast1970

DO you have to have 4 members? What is the rotation? The other Enduros I have ran it was 15 driving, 15 Pitting, 15 marshelling, 15 resting, I am kinda old...I will rest when I Die,

Normally when I ran these races, Every 15 minutes was a manatory driver change, meaning all the cars had to pit in their running order, once all the marshells were in place, first in was first out, an so on, so every 15 minutes was really a new race, Marshells that did not move fast for another teams car were warned, then docked a lap, it avoided the " oh, sorry factor" what is the game plan for this run? I have questions..You got answers?


----------



## JANKEII

How did you get the nickname MONKEY? Was it from monkey see monkey do...


fast1970 said:


> DO you have to have 4 members? What is the rotation? The other Enduros I have ran it was 15 driving, 15 Pitting, 15 marshelling, 15 resting, I am kinda old...I will rest when I Die,
> 
> Normally when I ran these races, Every 15 minutes was a manatory driver change, meaning all the cars had to pit in their running order, once all the marshells were in place, first in was first out, an so on, so every 15 minutes was really a new race, Marshells that did not move fast for another teams car were warned, then docked a lap, it avoided the " oh, sorry factor" what is the game plan for this run? I have questions..You got answers?


----------



## jasonwipf

fast1970 said:


> DO you have to have 4 members? What is the rotation? The other Enduros I have ran it was 15 driving, 15 Pitting, 15 marshelling, 15 resting, I am kinda old...I will rest when I Die,
> 
> Normally when I ran these races, Every 15 minutes was a manatory driver change, meaning all the cars had to pit in their running order, once all the marshells were in place, first in was first out, an so on, so every 15 minutes was really a new race, Marshells that did not move fast for another teams car were warned, then docked a lap, it avoided the " oh, sorry factor" what is the game plan for this run? I have questions..You got answers?


Yes 4 members. Driver >to> Pitman >to> Marshall >to> Rester >back to Driver >etc, ectc. Yes exactly like you said except the whole group does not have to stop and wait. This will be a huge track 1/4 mile. Lap times might be close to a minute and that would unfairly let some people 50-60 seconds behind catch up if we stalled the whole group.

As fast as you can pit and your driver passes the controller to the next driver (who was just resting, since that person is free to wait behind the previous driver) then you go. Just like any other race fast pitting/changeovers are rewarded with better results.

Since it will be staggered over about a minute it will give even more time for marshals to cycle. This worked great last enduro no problems, most hauled *** out there incase it was their team's car that took a flip.

The rotation will be monitored by a colored wrist band system so about a minute after the 15min rotation call is made the race director looks across the drivers stand and everyone should be wearing the same color wrist band.


----------



## fast1970

How did you get the nickname MONKEY? Was it from monkey see monkey do...

I dunno, about 5 years ago I "evolved" from "Primate" to "Monkey" I guess its cause I am always messing with things, always talking smack, creating turmoil, just goofing off alot.


----------



## skillett

Stop being a monkeys *** and lets sighn up for the enduro,spoke with Janke.Me ,you Janke and Grayson.:cop:


----------



## Verti goat

Just send me the confirmation when your team is built. Oh yeah!!


----------



## jep527

Skillet whose car are y'all going to be useing. Yours want make it lol. Good another nitro team.


----------



## Graydog328

Yeah i'm allitle worried about Skillett being on my team. I've only seen him finish a couple 5min qualifiers much less a 5 hour race.lol This is going to be a fun one, wish we didn't have to wait till August.


----------



## skillett

Graydog328 said:


> Yeah i'm allitle worried about Skillett being on my team. I've only seen him finish a couple 5min qualifiers much less a 5 hour race.lol This is going to be a fun one, wish we didn't have to wait till August.


Haha I didn't see anyone cathing me @ the river besides Chuck and a novarossi what happen Alpha dogs couldn't make it out of the B main.Jerry you got spanked by a go engine by my buddy corey.

Let me go a head a drive the stake.

"A 75.00 motor off of ebay w/5gallons run threw it"


----------



## jep527

I was in 1st for the b main until my exhaust line got riped off and then I was on my way for 1st in the a. Tell your friend to come out Sunday to race.


----------



## Verti goat

Welcome team 4. Check out page 1 of this thread to see the new team.


----------



## Gary

Verti goat said:


> Welcome team 4. Check out page 1 of this thread to see the new team.


Did I set it up right?


----------



## skillett

jep527 said:


> I was in 1st for the b main until my exhaust line got riped off and then I was on my way for 1st in the a. Tell your friend to come out Sunday to race.


 Sounds like some else is having hard time finishing races.lol
Don't worry I"ll be there and we will see what you got.


----------



## fast1970

skillett said:


> Stop being a monkeys *** and lets sighn up for the enduro,spoke with Janke.Me ,you Janke and Grayson.:cop:


An Monkey Tooo!!!:spineyes:


----------



## Verti goat

Gary said:


> Did I set it up right?


Yep, thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Big Phil

Can we bring someone to Marshall for us?


----------



## Verti goat

That shouldn't be a problem. Would it just be one marshall for the entire team?? If so, poor marshall...If the marshall is just for you Phil, we could just give that person the same color band as you to marshall on your rotation. So who's on your team and what are you dubbing yourselves?


----------



## jasonwipf

well only problem with a sub marshall is that it frees a team to have 2 pitman or 3 if you include the guy resting. Heck added pit people is the same thing. In the event of a breakage there is now an advantage to a team who has more team members to fix a break. I'd say a sub only if a team member as a "condition" that prevents him or her from marshaling duties.


----------



## killerkustoms

jasonwipf said:


> well only problem with a sub marshall is that it frees a team to have 2 pitman or 3 if you include the guy resting. Heck added pit people is the same thing. In the event of a breakage there is now an advantage to a team who has more team members to fix a break. I'd say a sub only if a team member as a "condition" that prevents him or her from marshaling duties.


Jason has a point, in my last enduro my team had like a 10 lap or more lead till our center dif blew leaving are pit Guy and the one resting to fix it, thank God it was JB and Roger A. But I'm sure if we had an extra hand the pit wouldn't have taken so long, but they did change motor and diff in less then 10 minutes.


----------



## Big Phil

jasonwipf said:


> well only problem with a sub marshall is that it frees a team to have 2 pitman or 3 if you include the guy resting. Heck added pit people is the same thing. In the event of a breakage there is now an advantage to a team who has more team members to fix a break. I'd say a sub only if a team member as a "condition" that prevents him or her from marshaling duties.


 No biggie I'm not sure i can make this anyways the date doesn't work for me..It's the sat right after the 1/10 worlds we will be racing on our offroad track because it will be closed for 2 weeks prior to the vertigo race.


----------



## fast1970

Enduro = Endurance, of both man and machine, I do not care either way, but at the end of the race having a driver that was in the shade all day may be the Ace in the sleeve.


----------



## Big Phil

fast1970 said:


> Enduro = Endurance, of both man and machine, I do not care either way, but at the end of the race having a driver that was in the shade all day may be the Ace in the sleeve.


 If i wanted a 2 hour work out I'd go to the gym..
lol


----------



## Hogster

I'm ready for this race. Cant' wait to drive Jerry's buggy into the ground I mean cant wait to race the enduro.


----------



## fast1970

Verti goat said:


> 5 hr. Trucks for Troops Race
> August 7, 12:00p
> 
> A benefit race to send r/c cars and trucks overseas to a few lucky platoons.
> 
> Trophies to 1st, 2nd and 3rd
> Raffle prizes. Each driver receives 1 raffle ticket
> Register before August 1 to double your raffle tickets
> Limited to 20, 4-man teams
> $125 per team
> 
> AMB type transponder required
> Same chassis must survive, no car swapping
> Run 1 car. Any 1/10 or 1/8 scale gas or electric
> Mandatory driver rotation. Swaps every 15 minutes
> 
> Register at Vertigo Raceway in person, by mail, or online at www.rcsignup.com
> 
> Individual payments by each team member OK
> 
> Visit www.vertigoraceway.com to view the full flier!!
> 
> This will be the debut race on Vertigo's new extended layout. Be one of the first to race on our upcoming 160x100, 1/4 mile off-road track.
> 
> Teams:
> 1. Alpha Squad - Jerry, Derick, Rob, Price
> 2. Mugen Mafia - Jason W., Mark M.,Brian M., Phil G.
> 3. Willy M., Ty M., Nick S., Courtney V.
> 4. Grayson W., Skillett, Chuck J., Monkey
> 
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.


 How come I am Last on my Team? ***? It Should Be Monkey, First!!!:spineyes:


----------



## killerkustoms

Relax Monkey, being last is actually a good thing, the best driver is usually in the last spot. It will be Monkey's job to make up for the mishaps or errors of the other drivers and in the last fifteen of the fifth hour you will be on the stand bringing it home.


----------



## fast1970

OK..Fine,,But pressure OMG! Pressure! Wait, You aint on my Team..Oh My the Mental Agony!










The Stress...Oh My










Oh Well...


----------



## jep527

Mokey will have to make up a lot time with skillets mistakes. Lol I guess I need to go last. I heard of a team today that will be hard to beat. But team alpha can handle it.


----------



## jasonwipf

ya got some rumors of a few super teams being built, hummmm... we'll see!


----------



## fast1970

*SUperTEam?*

We are already a super team!!! Ha Monkey can roll!!! Come on "Super Team" Better get Drake, Travis, Ty, Ryan, And Hara If you are making a Super team!!!


----------



## skillett

jep527 said:


> Mokey will have to make up a lot time with skillets mistakes. Lol I guess I need to go last. I heard of a team today that will be hard to beat. But team alpha can handle it.


So tell us when was the last time you out ran me,like never.you got a lot of empty checks ,why don't you go to mikes this weekend with me and chuck and get some practice
for the next harc so you don't make alpha and mugen look so bad.
You need to go last,sounds like you are scared of the flying fryin pan.


----------



## jep527

Come on skillet I can't remember a time I've seen you finish a race except the last harc race. I remember broke broke broke lol. Can't make mikes but I don't need practice you do.


----------



## skillett

Thats funny my harc points don't reflect that.Drop your two and your sucking hind tit.............:doowapsta


----------



## Hogster

LOL you guys are crazy!


----------



## Verti goat

We've got our first sponsor for this race. Thanks to *Racer's Edge* for donating some R/C swag to raffle off.

Please contact any people you know that may want to help sponsor this race. All donations will either be used as raffle prizes or sent with the trucks to the troops.


----------



## Hogster

:cheers:


----------



## motocrazy

Verti goat said:


> We've got our first sponsor for this race. Thanks to *Racer's Edge* for donating some R/C swag to raffle off.
> 
> Please contact any people you know that may want to help sponsor this race. All donations will either be used as raffle prizes or sent with the trucks to the troops.


NICE!!!! any word back from the WWP?

Also have you looked at local VFWs?


----------



## jasonwipf

Verti goat said:


> We've got our first sponsor for this race. Thanks to *Racer's Edge* for donating some R/C swag to raffle off.
> 
> Please contact any people you know that may want to help sponsor this race. All donations will either be used as raffle prizes or sent with the trucks to the troops.


Elite RC Designs is also sponsoring with a $70 Electric motor mount to be given out at the race. (certificate for any brand)


----------



## Hogster

Any more teams yet? Who else is putting one together? Where's the super team at, besides the four already signed up?


----------



## troytyro

xray team being built today


----------



## itsnathan

troytyro said:


> xray team being built today


Troy I accept your offer, I will run with you guys!


----------



## troytyro

team ******* drivers are troy,nathan,cassidy, and of course the *******


----------



## wily

So far the odds say a MUGEN will win.


----------



## troytyro

wily said:


> So far the odds say a MUGEN will win.


we will see!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

don't jinx us Willy!!!


----------



## jasonwipf

LOL willy is saying you guys need more x-ray teams. Where is JB's team?


----------



## itsnathan

so whos car are we running troy? and what motor?


----------



## itsnathan

oh and i think we'd be better off running a truggy, more durable no?


----------



## troytyro

******** 808 and a new nova 3 port


----------



## Verti goat

Thanks to Traxxas for stepping up and sponsoring this race!


----------



## sunkenmetal

Verti goat said:


> Thanks to Traxxas for stepping up and sponsoring this race!


cool man!


----------



## jep527

Better have a lot of bearings for ******** car.


----------



## troytyro

dont worry about that jerry


----------



## itsnathan

jep527 said:


> Better have a lot of bearings for ******** car.


jerry im sorry but im going to help take the win away from the vertigo team, sorry i couldnt join yall but they got to me first haha


----------



## itsnathan

Verti goat said:


> Thanks to Traxxas for stepping up and sponsoring this race!


derrick, can you ask them to bring lots of 20% traxxas fuel plz? lol


----------



## sunkenmetal

itsnathan said:


> derrick, can you ask them to bring lots of 20% traxxas fuel plz? lol


mmmmm blue


----------



## itsnathan

i wonder who else runs blue fuel? lol


----------



## racin_redneck

Jerry, no need to worry about bearings, the car is going to be a brand spankin new 10 spec 808. Your team needs to be more concerned that you dont bring your motor killing mojo to the race. the old car is going to be dismantled and a few parts kept for spares, going to be 3 weeks before the new car gets into my hands though. Its a proven fact that an xRay can go the distance, the last river enduro race it was troys using his 808 with little to no problems.


----------



## killerkustoms

Key word is "Troy's 808" :spineyes:


----------



## jasonwipf

Well meet alot of racers tonight at Mikes that want to get into a team. Get your names in and dont worry about your cars only 1 of the 4 of you have to use their car the rest can be just drivers on the team.


----------



## itsnathan

we should take a bet on whos gonna take 1st 2nd and 3rd lol


----------



## jep527

It will be the mugen drivers.


----------



## Verti goat

Thanks to *RC Pro Products* for Sponsoring this race. Up for grabs will be an *Alpha* engine and matching pipe!!


----------



## jasonwipf

Nice the sponsors are adding up! Lots of nice prizes. If your not on a team get one!


----------



## itsnathan

Verti goat said:


> Thanks to *RC Pro Products* for Sponsoring this race. Up for grabs will be an *Alpha* engine and matching pipe!!


so each member of the winning team will be getting one? or is this a raffle?


----------



## jep527

no all the stuff will be raffles.


----------



## jasonwipf

Derrick / Jerry, any word on that huge red ramp back there? did you find the guy who owns it to see if we can use to make our own world record jump attempt?


----------



## Hogster

jasonwipf said:


> Derrick / Jerry, any word on that huge red ramp back there? did you find the guy who owns it to see if we can use to make our own world record jump attempt?


LOL!, wow i wanna see this. I think you should use Dericks new ebuggy when he gets it!! What do you plan to land on besdies flat ground?


----------



## jep527

i havent asked yet but will this weekend. yeah it will be cool.


----------



## jasonwipf

Hogster said:


> LOL!, wow i wanna see this. I think you should use Dericks new ebuggy when he gets it!! What do you plan to land on besdies flat ground?


Well flat ground or a strip of broken concrete shards. Which do you prefer?


----------



## Hogster

jasonwipf said:


> Well flat ground or a strip of broken concrete shards. Which do you prefer?


Strip of broken concrete shards for sure. Thats a what, 15 - 20 ft ramp? Maybe have fire works going off at the top of the ramp would be cool for the take off.


----------



## jasonwipf

LOL yep. Sand would be cool actually, not only for cushion but as a marking material for where the buggy actually landed for official measuring.


----------



## itsnathan

jasonwipf said:


> LOL yep. Sand would be cool actually, not only for cushion but as a marking material for where the buggy actually landed for official measuring.


thats a good idea! we need to rake the sand though not compact it... and do yall think a tank of an rc car like an old kyosho could fly farther since its heavy? lol i mean if we use a light car, it will go higher but the distance will be shorter right?
watch this...


----------



## jasonwipf

sounds like you have a point there nathan. I'm going to use an old mbx5 with the heaviest battery so it doesn't sail as bad against the air


----------



## itsnathan

Have yall ever watched Stunk Junkies? People that do snowboarding, skateboarding etc... and perform jumps like this carefully plan what they are doing... like every little detail counts. Im thinking that wherever the wind is blowing that day, we face the jump to go with the wind not against it... idk that just popped in my head.. idk how else we can make the jump more successful besides that and a heavy car... any more ideas guys?


----------



## Hogster

put wings on it!!


----------



## itsnathan

i almost forgot about that! lol


----------



## Hogster

and servo's to make them flap


----------



## jasonwipf

I say a 6cell pack, 100+ shock wt oil and enough fuel tubing on the outside of shock shaft so that the shock doesn't fully depress and the chassis doesn't grind all the way up the ramp scrubbing speed.


----------



## jep527

still looking for some more teams. i would like to see a 4x4 sc team.


----------



## jasonwipf

Yep I know about 2 or 3 still trying to round out their numbers. and a whole slew that wouldnt mind doing but think they have to use their car and dont want to. You only have to use 1 car.


----------



## jep527

where is the river boys. i know they will have a team. its getting close


----------



## kstoracing

I am going to try and show and for support, may have some extra cash on me for a last minute add-on.


----------



## jasonwipf

Thanks Kstoracing. I'm sure we will pass the hat too and anyone that would like to contribute will certainly be appreciated for their donations. Ya! Where are the River Boys! They need to get in here too, show some swagger.


----------



## darrenwilliams

I am not going to be racing this one. Noon to 5:00 in August is just too ******* hot for an enduro. I am sure I will come out and check it out.


----------



## jasonwipf

darrenwilliams said:


> I am not going to be racing this one. Noon to 5:00 in August is just too ******* hot for an enduro. I am sure I will come out and check it out.


Ba.. the weather channel says it will be 68 degrees. come on.


----------



## cjtamu

Derek or Jerry, where's the flier for this? Did I just miss it on your website?


----------



## killerkustoms

darrenwilliams said:


> I am not going to be racing this one. Noon to 5:00 in August is just too ******* hot for an enduro. I am sure I will come out and check it out.


+1

If the race was in the evening then I would have probably entered.


----------



## Hogster

I'm not saying for sure but I do believe the plan was to move the start time to around 5pm, or maybe it was an argument that I lost, not sure.

The flier is in the middle of the page on their website, you have to click on it I think.


----------



## Verti goat

Thanks to Mugen Seiki Racing for hoping on board with this race a sponsor. Looks like we will have some pretty good giveaways at this race. Wheres YOUR team??


----------



## jasonwipf

Thats great news that Mugen is sponsoring it!



killerkustoms said:


> +1
> 
> If the race was in the evening then I would have probably entered.


These things are hard to reschedule. With it in the day and the way Vertigo soaks up light rains, especially if the sun is burning it up, it gave a higher probability of continuance if the race was done during the day. A rain in the evening would not be as likely to dry up and spoil the whole event. If your worried about the heat; welcome to Texas and an "Enduro". Only the strong will survive!


----------



## jasonwipf

Here are the trophies getting engravings done for our winning teams. If you dont have a team yet *get one*. As most of you know Vertigo has a new look and these smooth turns and jumps will be nice and easy on your cars. Post here or PM Derrick or Jerry if your interested and they may be able to get you into any teams that are missing a member or 2. Those of you who have teams, remember pay early and get double the raffle tickets!


----------



## Hogster

Those trophy's are looking nice.


----------



## Verti goat

Don't forget, payment by tomorrow includes 2 raffle tickets per entry. That will double your chances of winning some of the cool prizes we have to give away. Also, if you don't have a team yet, show up race day and put one together.


----------



## darrenwilliams

So what is the deal on Team 1 "Alpha Squad - Jerry, Derick, Rob, Price" now that half of you have gone electric? Is Rob or Price putting up a car/engine or are y'all ordering a sack of batteries?


----------



## Hogster

darrenwilliams said:


> So what is the deal on Team 1 "Alpha Squad - Jerry, Derick, Rob, Price" now that half of you have gone electric? Is Rob or Price putting up a car/engine or are y'all ordering a sack of batteries?


Good question I hope to find out the answers to. We have 3 electrics between me Jer, and Der but only two nitro's between me and Price.. Maybe we'll run electric for 3/4 the race then convert it to nitro for the rest..LOL Or maybe we'll just wait till Saturday to figure it out.

Not many teams signed up and I hear one of them may not make it.

Hopefully more get signed up, lots of sponsors and some nice trophys...


----------



## jasonwipf

One of the signed up teams are not making it but 2 or 3 that are signed up are still not posted including one from Missouri! We will keep ya posted on that. Gas would be easier for pitting if you can put up with flame outs. But only one chassis for whole race no swap outs.


----------



## jasonwipf

TEAMS: Confirm with Derrick he is finalizing teams/ sign ups and such by Tuesday night and should have all of them reposted Tuesday night or Wednesday morning. Remember if you want to be a driver but dont have a team let Derrick know too cuz he can hook up "lookers" like you into a NEW team or you can be a substitute if a team has a member that can't make it.


----------



## kstoracing

If I can make it I will bring some cash as a possible sub. Either that or buy a lot of raffle tickets and a hand to pull them out in a favorable order...lol.


----------



## itsnathan

If anyone from ******** team reads this before the race, please call me and tell me the deets on what i should bring and how much money if needed and such? Thanks!


----------



## Hogster

itsnathan said:


> If anyone from ******** team reads this before the race, please call me and tell me the deets on what i should bring and how much money if needed and such? Thanks!


Bring me $100, a couple of ham sandwiches with a little mustard and lettuce, 2 orange gatorades, 8 waters, a fan, and pick up a Orange alpha engine so we can use it during the race. that should do it.


----------



## jasonwipf

EVENING RUN TIME CHANGE: Just incase Derrick or I didnt or dont get in touch with some of the team members before we do final postings of teams and details tomorrow we are considering running from *5pm to 10pm instead of 12pm to 5pm. 
*
About half the teams so far have confirmed positivily on this as a possible change due to the heat. If you have evening plans after the enduro you can NOT move please pm Derrick or I ASAP. There is small front coming in Saturday night and sunday that with it might bring a minor chance of percipitation but will also bring even cooler evening run tempuratures so team leaders touch bases with your teams and confirm tonight at the TNA, PM or via phone if a cooler evening run is "cool" with you.


----------



## jasonwipf

*TRUCKS FOR TROOPS RACE RESCHEDULED!!!*

TRUCKS FOR TROOPS RACE RESCHEDULED!!!! :mpd:

Sorry guys but we had 3 of the 7 teams that intended on running have one or more team members in their teams have trouble making it this Saturday. But the race is being rescheduled with some changes.

*1.* It will be on one of Vertigo's regular (non Harc or Swagger) Saturday race dates TO BE ANNOUNCED.

*2.* It will be a single entry type race. NO ENDURO. So it will be just like a regular saturday race with Qualifiers and a Main $20 first class $10 2nd & 3rd classes, with 70% of proceeds going to the Trucks for Troops Benefit. All the usual classes such CORR, Buggy & Truggy will be run.

*3.* DOZENS OF PRIZES. This race was well sponsored with tones of prizes to be raffled off so all those prizes are still waiting for you! One ticket per class signed up, so run them all guys and increase your chances!

*4.* BONUS 5 MIN. ENDURO TROPHY RACE AT END. 1st, 2nd & 3rd place trophies to the car that makes the most laps in 5 minutes with NO MARSHALS!!!! Sort of a a last man standing type of race where you must "Endure" the entire race with out the assistance of a marshal. This is an optional bonus race for $5 each car where 100% of the funds will go to the benefit and 1st, 2nd & 3rd are walking away with very large trophies!

Its a shame we couldn't do the 5hr enduro, but this rescheduled race aims to have all the flair, prizes, trophies and even more participation as it will be open to any and all the usual classes we would normally race all at the same price Vertigo does its club races!

And yes, for those that said they were coming by to watch and donate, at this race additional donations for the benefit will be accepted to bolster the pot and get more slashes to some lucky platoons serving overseas. Thank you to those who have donated so far, even before the race has started we have received several hundred dollars in donations from individuals pledging their support!

Keep tuned for the new race date!!!:bounce:


----------



## kstoracing

So, in condensed form the the Enduro race is off this weekend? In place of it are we doing a regular club type race for the troops? This Saturday is a practice day, with possile evening club race?


----------



## monsterslash

I'll be there in the morning need some track time


----------



## Gary

Lemme know when the new date is and Ill sticky it again.


----------



## jasonwipf

Thanks Gary. Looks like it will be one of the first 2 weekends in November. We will post soon.


----------



## Gary

Does the first post look ok?


----------



## jasonwipf

Looks good except there are no teams now since it is not an enduro race. But everything above that looks right on Gary.


----------



## kstoracing

Nov 6th. Let me put in my reservation now with the Boss. 4wd SC and Buggy here. MT too if there's enough...lol.


----------



## jasonwipf

Truggy for sure but if enough MTs show up thats always a blast.


----------



## kstoracing

If I can get the Revo running consistant I may just throw it down with them anyway. Maybe I just should make it a brushless Revo...lol. I know there's enough kits out there now...lol.


----------



## TheTmizz

count me in. i should be back in race form by then.


----------



## christmas racing

I think Clayton ,Lance , Carl & maybe Lowrie will there don't want to miss this race .


----------



## jasonwipf

Yep tones of giveaways and that $5 bonus race for Trophies will be cool


----------



## cjtamu

Jason, maybe start a new thread info you put on the first page of this one and let Gary sticky it? Didn't figure out where the revised info was until I saw your email.


----------



## christmas racing

*50/50 RACE ON SAT.*

WHERES WILLY???????????? JASON :brew:


----------



## jasonwipf

Ya gary did sticky the new info on this threads front page so it is still a valid thread. I just hate having 2 or more threads over the same stuff ya know  Willy is around and should be at the 50/50 race so he says.


----------

